# Surefire M4



## computernut (Aug 20, 2010)

I received my new M4 today and I couldn't wait to try it out after dark. I tried out both the HO-M4A and MN61 bulbs as I don't have rechargeables for it yet. The MN61 gave a wider hotspot with less throw while the HO-M4A puts more light into the hotspot. I ended up using the HO-M4A more as it was quite satisfying to shine it across the fields and down along the hydro towers. 

I made the mistake of lighting up my hand with the MN61 and had a negative image of my five fingers burned in my retina for a few minutes.

A very satisfying light and I'm thinking I should have skipped a couple of 2-cell Surefires and bought the M4 awhile ago. I'll eventually get it bored for 18650's but for now I'll get a couple of 17670's for it and run a HO-M3T.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congrats on the purchase. Most people say skip the M4 and go straight to the M6 but myself, I don't agree with that totally. I think the M4 fills a very nice spot in between the M3 and M6. I am still considering builiding an M4 from a 9P because I already have the KT2 turbohead but I haven't decided yet. In any regard, enjoy the new light.

PS, Isn't " THE M4 DEVASTATOR" like the absolute coolest and bada$$ name for a flashlight ever? I get chills down my spine just saying it


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congrats on the purchase. Had a chance to score the latest batch of M4 (with the nice darker gray HA). Will say the MN61 fits the M4 like a glove (really nice beam pattern). Tried the HO-M4 but I feel its more at home in the 12Z/SRTH


----------



## computernut (Aug 20, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> Congrats on the purchase. Most people say skip the M4 and go straight to the M6 but myself, I don't agree with that totally. I think the M4 fills a very nice spot in between the M3 and M6. I am still considering builiding an M4 from a 9P because I already have the KT2 turbohead but I haven't decided yet. In any regard, enjoy the new light.
> 
> PS, Isn't " THE M4 DEVASTATOR" like the absolute coolest and bada$$ name for a flashlight ever? I get chills down my spine just saying it



Devastator is definitely a cool name! I've always preferred the looks of the M4. I had a chance when I was on holidays to handle the M3, M4, M6 and I liked the longer thinner body of the M4. The M3 & M6 are still on my want list too though :devil:


----------



## ninemm (Aug 20, 2010)

The M4 handles the best IMO and looks the sexiest.  Please post some pics if you can because I sure miss her. Gotta watch out for that beam reflecting back at you! I did that on wet grass and man was I blinded.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 21, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> Congrats on the purchase. Most people say skip the M4 and go straight to the M6 . . .


 
I say buy both! . . . And I did.

BTW, did I mention my M4 is a Leef-bodied M4. 

Okay, I'll quit bragging now.


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I say buy both! . . . And I did.
> 
> BTW, did I mention my M4 is a Leef-bodied M4.
> 
> Okay, I'll quit bragging now.



What he really needs is an M6 with a AW Bi Pin holder, 3 x17670 holder and some WA 1185 and he'll be annoying/scaring the neighbors for some time to come.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 21, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> What he really needs is an M6 with a AW Bi Pin holder, 3 x17670 holder and some WA 1185 and he'll be annoying/scaring the neighbors for some time to come.


 
My favorite rechargeable set-up for my M6 is the 3x17670 battery-carrier made by our own mdocod, with a Lumens Factory HO-M6R lamp installed. 

It's pretty sweet! :rock:


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> My favorite rechargeable set-up for my M6 is the 3x17670 battery-carrier made by our own mdocod, with a Lumens Factory HO-M6R lamp installed.
> 
> It's pretty sweet! :rock:


I haven't decided what to do with my M6 bodies. One is missing a head (bought it that way), 2 empty hosts (came complete with the bulbs and holders) and 1 with the 1185 and the 17670 holder. Decisions are so hard to make!


----------



## Tim W (Aug 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> My favorite rechargeable set-up for my M6 is the 3x17670 battery-carrier made by our own mdocod, with a Lumens Factory HO-M6R lamp installed.
> 
> It's pretty sweet! :rock:



You gotta try wquiles new REGULATED pack!!!!


----------



## oldways (Aug 21, 2010)

Tim W said:


> You gotta try wquiles new REGULATED pack!!!!



:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## kelmo (Aug 21, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> ... Tried the HO-M4 but I feel its more at home in the 12Z/SRTH



You got that right! That is what I use in my 12ZM!


----------



## nanomu (Aug 21, 2010)

Yay! The M4 is an often overlooked great light, and an excellent thrower.

I'd have to agree the MN61 has a far nicer beam than the MN60. For high output, I've been using 2x IMR18650s with the IMR-M3T or WA1111 (with bi-pin adapter). (IMR)17650s should work as well for the unbored lights, but not have quite the runtime. Using 2 rechargeable rather than 4 primaries is defenately the way to go with this light. 

Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Illum (Aug 21, 2010)

Many people have issues with the M6 not being able to be comfortably EDC'd, also the proprietary battery holder does limit the ease of using rechargeables without using third party holders. 

However, since the M6 is two stacks of three cells in series, it does offer more potential than single stacks for longer runtimes.

I skipped over an M4 but tried the M3T and the M6. I should have bought an M4 but too late for that. I might consider 2x17500 + HO-M3T setup


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 22, 2010)

nanomu said:


> Yay! The M4 is an often overlooked great light, and an excellent thrower.
> 
> I'd have to agree the MN61 has a far nicer beam than the MN60. For high output, I've been using 2x IMR18650s with the IMR-M3T or WA1111 (with bi-pin adapter). (IMR)17650s should work as well for the unbored lights, but not have quite the runtime. Using 2 rechargeable rather than 4 primaries is defenately the way to go with this light.
> 
> Enjoy! :thumbsup:


 
Yep! My M4 LOLA out throws my M6 LOLA, due to the tighter hot-spot. And, IIRC, my MN60 had a tight circle beam, while my MN61 was more oblong. Not to crazy myself ovr the "oblong" SF beams. But, my M4 is more pleasing to use than my M6. Trying to get a decent LED head/tower for my M6 so I use it more, and dedicate my M4 to a "bump in the night/search light"


----------



## DUQ (Aug 22, 2010)

Glad to see you like the M4 computernut. I like my M4 just as much as my M6. 

Maybe you should sell me one of your A2's now that you won't be using it that much


----------



## computernut (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure an M3 and an M6 is in my future at some point. The Phd-M6 pack looks amazing!


----------



## kelmo (Aug 22, 2010)

computernut said:


> I'm pretty sure an M3 and an M6 is in my future at some point. The Phd-M6 pack looks amazing!



Congrats on the M4! I would get the M3 next. It is quite arguably SF's best looking light IMHO. If you get the M6 get a MN15 for it. 

kelmo


----------



## computernut (Aug 22, 2010)

The new family member:


----------



## Dioni (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase. I also like so much the SF M4!


----------



## hron61 (Aug 22, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> What he really needs is an M6 with a AW Bi Pin holder, 3 x17670 holder and some WA 1185 and he'll be annoying/scaring the neighbors for some time to come.


 
oh yeah... thats what i run on my m6 and now my neighbor REALLY does not like me.
not sure how i want to set up my m4 yet. i would love for it to keep up with the m6. how about some ideas? :thumbsup:


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 22, 2010)

computernut said:


> I'm pretty sure an M3 and an M6 is in my future at some point. The Phd-M6 pack looks amazing!



No Surefire incan collector/user (or crazed CPFer) is complete without a M3, M4 and a M6! :devil:


----------



## ninemm (Aug 22, 2010)

computernut said:


> The new family member:



*tenderly strokes the computer screen* I miss youuuuu.  Now you need to edit your signature!


----------



## computernut (Aug 22, 2010)

ninemm said:


> *tenderly strokes the computer screen* I miss youuuuu.



I'll take good care of her! :huh:


----------



## computernut (Aug 24, 2010)

I just ordered an HO-M3T and a couple of AW17670's. I've been really enjoying the HO-M4A so I'm hoping the drop in lumens (550 to 380) isn't a big difference. The EO-M3T was out of stock but I'll probably pick one up eventually.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 24, 2010)

My M4 is actually on the way right now, ok, actually not an M4 but a 9P with A19 extender to go with my KT2 turbohead. I am very excited to see the increase in beam quality and output with the MN60 compaired to the MN15 I've been using with a G3, double the lumens, 125 vs 225 plus I hear the beam on the MN60 is very good.


----------



## kelmo (Aug 24, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> ...9P with A19 extender to go with my KT2 turbohead...



I've run that setup and it is quite pleasing!


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 24, 2010)

kelmo said:


> I've run that setup and it is quite pleasing!


 

Ever had a chance to compair it to a real M4? I've heard that the 9P setup has slightly less brillance due to resistance of the A19 but I've also heard the KT4 looses about 20% more light OTF compaired to the KT2, so I'm curious how they would compair to each other.


----------



## mdocod (Aug 25, 2010)

computernut said:


> I just ordered an HO-M3T and a couple of AW17670's. I've been really enjoying the HO-M4A so I'm hoping the drop in lumens (550 to 380) isn't a big difference. The EO-M3T was out of stock but I'll probably pick one up eventually.



Don't worry about not being able to snag some EO-M3Ts. The HO-M3T is actually a better match for the 17670s anyways and the overall output would not be noticeable unless the EO was driven with bigger cells. If you like tight throw, the HO-M3T is in many ways better than the EO-M3T anyways. 

Congrats on your new flashlight!

Eric


----------



## computernut (Aug 27, 2010)

I was out walking the dog tonight and decided to take just the stock MN60 bulb. It was pretty nice to walk around with. Not too bright, and the hotspot seemed pretty wide. Bonus is that it lasts 3x longer than the MN61  Tomorrow night I'll have to give the MN61 a good trial.


----------



## socom1970 (Aug 27, 2010)

I am also a big fan of the M4. 

I really like everything about it, as well as its ability to use 18650 cells once you have it bored out as I've done with mine. It remains one of my favorites and one of my main lights I use for work.

It also provides good company for my 10X, M6, Milky-M3, Milky-M1, and both Megalenniums, one with the Megalennium 3'' head/WA1185 and one with a very special Milky KT4 turbohead!:naughty:


----------



## BSBG (Aug 28, 2010)

The M4 does not get much love, even from SF fans. I find it quite a nice platform, either with 2x Li Ion and an LF bulb or the MN60. I love the MN61, but in the M4 it does not give enough additional output IMO to warrant 1/3 the run time. With the PhD M6 it's a different story .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2010)

BSBG said:


> The M4 does not get much love, even from SF fans. I find it quite a nice platform, either with 2x Li Ion and an LF bulb or the MN60. I love the MN61, but in the M4 it does not give enough additional output IMO to warrant 1/3 the run time. With the PhD M6 it's a different story .


 
Well said. I too like the M4 with the MN60 instead of the 61. I could have gotten the M6 for the same price but it seemed to be marginal increase in output for 6 cells versus the M4's 4 cells. The name doesn't hurt either. :twothumbs


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Well said. I too like the M4 with the MN60 instead of the 61. I could have gotten the M6 for the same price but it seemed to be marginal increase in output for 6 cells versus the M4's 4 cells. The name doesn't hurt either. :twothumbs


 
Plus 3...the oblong beams of the MN15/20, etc. really turn me off of any light that uses them ...guess I'm just getting harder to please. Love me some MN60 throw! Does it out throw the M6 on paper (has anyone taken lux readings out that far???)? I know my M4 will out-throw my M6...that's good enoug for me....

And yes, the name :rock:'s!!!!!


----------



## Brigadier (Sep 1, 2010)

Can anyone guesstimate how far the 225 lumen LA[MN60?] in the M4 throws?


----------



## computernut (Sep 6, 2010)

I think I might know why the HO-M3T isn't all that impressive, the filament seems crooked. The brightest part of the hotspot was over to one side so I took out the LA and the filament doesn't seem to be straight in relation to assembly. I'll have to call Lighthound and see what they say.


----------



## DUQ (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll bring my M4 + HO-M3T on Sunday and you can compare.


----------



## computernut (Sep 7, 2010)

DUQ said:


> I'll bring my M4 + HO-M3T on Sunday and you can compare.



Cool! Thanks!


----------



## computernut (Sep 10, 2010)

computernut said:


> I think I might know why the HO-M3T isn't all that impressive, the filament seems crooked. The brightest part of the hotspot was over to one side so I took out the LA and the filament doesn't seem to be straight in relation to assembly. I'll have to call Lighthound and see what they say.



I took the HO-M3T out again last night and I'm not loving the beam, instead of an oval it's more of a jagged blotch with the hotspot on one side. If you pointed it up in the air and rotated the light you could see the bright part of the beam swirl around. I called Lighthound and they are fixing me up with a new lamp. Great service!


----------



## Brigadier (Sep 10, 2010)

computernut said:


> I took the HO-M3T out again last night and I'm not loving the beam, instead of an oval it's more of a jagged blotch with the hotspot on one side. If you pointed it up in the air and rotated the light you could see the bright part of the beam swirl around. I called Lighthound and they are fixing me up with a new lamp. Great service!


 
Yeah, that is the only way to tell for sure. I have several LF lamps where the bulb itself is off center, but the filament and the beam are dead nuts on center.

And Lighthound rocks!


----------



## zx7dave (Sep 10, 2010)

I highly recommend this...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3483319




hron61 said:


> oh yeah... thats what i run on my m6 and now my neighbor REALLY does not like me.
> not sure how i want to set up my m4 yet. i would love for it to keep up with the m6. how about some ideas? :thumbsup:


----------



## hron61 (Sep 10, 2010)

zx7dave said:


> I highly recommend this...
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3483319


 

!!!!!

wow, thats alota light.
maybe another build and or kit form coming down the pike in the near future? i'd be up for one fo sho!!! :huh:


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have been enjoyng my new MN60 lamp for the past couple weeks. It has the most wonderful beam I've seen on any surefire incandescent. So nice and round, ok, so not perfectly round but much better than any other lamp assembly I have. After using an MN15 for so long the Mn60 is just so plesant to use. The MN60 is, without a doubt, my favorite lamp assembley so far.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 11, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> I have been enjoyng my new MN60 lamp for the past couple weeks. It has the most wonderful beam I've seen on any surefire incandescent. So nice and round, ok, so not perfectly round but much better than any other lamp assembly I have. After using an MN15 for so long the Mn60 is just so plesant to use. The MN60 is, without a doubt, my favorite lamp assembley so far.


 
Isn't it though


----------



## computernut (Sep 11, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> I have been enjoyng my new MN60 lamp for the past couple weeks. It has the most wonderful beam I've seen on any surefire incandescent. So nice and round, ok, so not perfectly round but much better than any other lamp assembly I have. After using an MN15 for so long the Mn60 is just so plesant to use. The MN60 is, without a doubt, my favorite lamp assembley so far.



The MN60 is a very nice lamp. Amazing what 225 lumens can look like. I received the MN60, MN61, and HO-M4A lamps with my m4 and at first I didn't even try the MN60 but I've come to realize it has a decent runtime coupled with a big throwy hotspot. I put the HO-M4A in to show off to friends though as it has a very bright hotspot that really throws. I haven't learned to love the MN61 yet, 20 minutes of runtime is a bit too short for my liking on 4x123's.


----------



## 325addict (Sep 12, 2010)

If it weren't for the problems with a good rechargeable setup without boring it, I would have had an M4 also :thumbsup:

I ended up with an M3 and an M6 instead... M3 loaded with 2X 17500s and M6 preferably loaded with 2X 18650s.

When I want to use THREE times 18650s I take my 3X 18650 Megalennium...

In here, I can use the WA1185 without overloading the 17670s that I would otherwise have to use in the M6. Okay, I actually DO have two of those fine 3X 17670 holders by FM, but I limit the use of them in the M6 to lamps that don't draw excessive currents (like the WA1166, 1.97 Amps or the HO-M6R).

Timmo.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 12, 2010)

325addict said:


> If it weren't for the problems with a good rechargeable setup without boring it, I would have had an M4 also :thumbsup:


 
Must admit, I really love my Leef-bodied M4. It's so sweet. 




> Okay, I actually DO have two of those fine 3x17670 holders by FM, but I limit the use of them in the M6 to lamps that don't draw excessive currents (like the WA1166, 1.97 Amps or the HO-M6R).
> 
> Timmo.


 
Have a 3x17670 holder by mdocod. Actually have a couple of them. Also have a HO-M6R as well. Actually, have a couple of those too. lovecpf


----------



## 325addict (Sep 12, 2010)

I actually have THREE of those HO-M6R lamps, because they are sooo well balanced. They don't draw excessive currents, but DO really perform. Especially their throw is amazing :thumbsup:

Timmo.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 12, 2010)

Good idea! . . . Looks like I'm gonna have to order a couple more of those. :huh:


----------



## HotWire (Apr 21, 2011)

+1 The M4 is a sweet light no matter what batteries & bulb you choose. There is *one* more way to enhance the M4 experience. Add a SW01! Even sweeter!:devil:


----------



## lasermax (Jul 24, 2011)

I would have to say i have the m4 and m6 but not the m3. Its going to take me time to save up after buying lights WOW


----------



## cland72 (Aug 9, 2012)

I know I'm bumping an old thread, but my new/old stock M4 is set to arrive tomorrow. I'm excited -- looking forward to using 2x17670 initially with M3T-compatible bulbs, and running the MN60 for a bit to enjoy it's wicked brightness on primaries.

Does anyone know who can bore an M4 body to accept 18650? Seems the two folks in the forum who offer boring services do not accept the M4 body. A good friend has a lathe in his shop, but I'm not sure what kind of tooling we'd need to bore such a long body, or if it is even possible.


----------



## wquiles (Aug 9, 2012)

Check with Barry Milton (precisionworks here in the forums). 

Will


----------



## beach honda (Aug 10, 2012)

cland72 said:


> I know I'm bumping an old thread, but my new/old stock M4 is set to arrive tomorrow. I'm excited -- looking forward to using 2x17670 initially with M3T-compatible bulbs, and running the MN60 for a bit to enjoy it's wicked brightness on primaries.
> 
> Does anyone know who can bore an M4 body to accept 18650? Seems the two folks in the forum who offer boring services do not accept the M4 body. A good friend has a lathe in his shop, but I'm not sure what kind of tooling we'd need to bore such a long body, or if it is even possible.



Chris,

I am excited for you to get the M4! I currently own an M3 and it's the bees knees! Please post pictures and opinions of the light. As far as boring the light for 18mm cells, I'd recommend the same man that Will mentioned...Barry Milton of precision works. He is a perfectionist and does extremely clean work...I speak from experience :thumbsup:

I can't seem to bring myself to have my dear M3 bored out. MAYBE if I had a backup. 
So yeah, post some pictures of your M4 so I can be "enabled" to lust after one!


----------



## cland72 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation of Barry @ PW -- I'll be sure to reach out when the newness has worn off and I'll be ok with not having the M4 for a few weeks.

I currently have a M3 with Malkoff MD10, a M3T with MN15, and I'm planning on confirming I'm happy with the M4 before unloading the M3T. In my opinion it just doesn't serve a purpose that the M4/M3 combo can't fulfill.

I'll be sure to take some pics this weekend and report back on the output with the MN60 & MN61 lamps. I'm planning on running rechargeables primarily, with the 12 volt lamps on standby in case I want to show off or need the extra output. 

The major thing that drove me to the M4 from the M3T is the thickness of the body, the extra knurling, and the compatibility with larger capacity li-ions. I think it will be perfect as my only incan light.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just unboxed it and I have to say that along with my E2DL, this is one of the top two quality built flashlights I think I've ever laid hands on. The knurling almost sticks to your palm, the anodizing seems nice and thick, and the orange peel on the reflector just looks flawless. It was an expensive purchase, but thankfully I was able to unload some other items I hadn't been using to raise the funds.

I'm running an MN16 on 2x17670, but at some point I'll send it to PW for 18650 boring. I have plenty of LED based lights, but after seeing the performance of the MN16 versus my two "thrower" LED lights I knew that the incan serves a purpose despite the inherent shortcomings (runtime and durability to name two).

Can't wait to get the Lumens Factory EO-M3T at some point. From what I hear it has a very concentrated hot spot that throws extremely well.

Clickable thumbnail pics:


----------



## beach honda (Aug 13, 2012)

Diggin the new light brother!


----------



## HotWire (Aug 18, 2012)

Besides throw and color rendition it is also nice to carry. It feels like a *flashlight.*


----------



## fivemega (Aug 21, 2012)

*Nothing will work like WA1111 in bored out M4 with 2 new protected 18650 (3100mAh)

Beautiful color temperature, Acceptable run time safe and good bulb life.


Please note:

All MN G4 bi-pin sockets are gone and no more left also no plan for another run. So, enjoy it if you already have one.*


----------



## cenz (Aug 22, 2012)

fivemega said:


> *Nothing will work like WA1111 in bored out M4 with 2 new protected 18650 (3100mAh)
> 
> Beautiful color temperature, Acceptable run time safe and good bulb life.
> 
> ...



Will it be brighter from Unprotected 2x18650(Pana 3100mah)?

...Sorry to hear that MN Socket.


----------



## HotWire (Aug 23, 2012)

fivemega said:


> *Nothing will work like WA1111 in bored out M4 with 2 new protected 18650 (3100mAh)
> 
> Beautiful color temperature, Acceptable run time safe and good bulb life.
> 
> ...



I just walked around the backyard looking for black widow spiders with an M4 with your G4 bi-pin socket & WA1111. The bright incandescent light is perfect for the job! Those who don't have one of your bi-pin sockets should stalk the MarketPlace for a used socket! You are a genius!


----------



## slingsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Great looking light, I just bought a used m4 off ebay, very excited to use it for the first time as its not only the biggest light (physically) it is my first Incan and will be the brightest of the bunch. It will remain stock but I did pick up a Seraph p7 to have some fun with and not bankrupt me with primary's. - its in transit.

It will be coming with a surefire holster, SC2 spares carrier, the included MN60, MN61 unopened and an extra MN60 unopened. All included with the original box, ring and lanyard.

I feel as though I got a decent deal but it is second hand and I'd much preferred a brand new one, but as I live in Australia it's abit difficult. 

How much should they be going for second hand in good-reasonable condition?, if you can even get one new, how much? 

I would probably like to buy another one some day, does anyone know of any online sellers that sell discontinued/older surefire models new? The only catch is I need them to ship to Australia.

Thanks, Luke.


----------



## andrewmac (Aug 25, 2012)

Probably $200 or less, depending on we you shop.


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 26, 2012)

slingsy said:


> Great looking light, I just bought a used m4 off ebay, very excited to use it for the first time as its not only the biggest light (physically) it is my first Incan and will be the brightest of the bunch. It will remain stock but I did pick up a Seraph p7 to have some fun with and not bankrupt me with primary's. - its in transit.
> 
> It will be coming with a surefire holster, SC2 spares carrier, the included MN60, MN61 unopened and an extra MN60 unopened. All included with the original box, ring and lanyard.
> 
> ...



Prety sure I paid 250USD for mine with both bulbs, lanyard and ring, no batteries or box.
that was a few years back, and it was used, but in very good condition (the knurling still felt almost new)

Its a great light, improved only by a pair of 17670 (I prefer AW protected) and a Lumensfactory M3T bulb for guilt free lumens.
the LF LED head is pretty cool too, but I actually prefer the Incan LA in the Millenium Turbohead.
i will try a Malkoff tower eventually though


----------



## cland72 (Aug 28, 2012)

slingsy said:


> I feel as though I got a decent deal but it is second hand and I'd much preferred a brand new one, but as I live in Australia it's abit difficult.
> 
> How much should they be going for second hand in good-reasonable condition?, if you can even get one new, how much?
> 
> ...



Try opticsplanet.com -- I bought my M4 there brand new in the box for $199 shipped, however I'm not sure they ship to Australia, and I'm sure they would charge additional shipping but it's worth a shot.


----------



## konig (Aug 28, 2012)

The do not ship outside the US, but you can use www.myus.com like I do.


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 28, 2012)

slingsy said:


> Great looking light, I just bought a used m4 off ebay, very excited to use it for the first time as its not only the biggest light (physically) it is my first Incan and will be the brightest of the bunch. It will remain stock but I did pick up a Seraph p7 to have some fun with and not bankrupt me with primary's. - its in transit.
> 
> It will be coming with a surefire holster, SC2 spares carrier, the included MN60, MN61 unopened and an extra MN60 unopened. All included with the original box, ring and lanyard.
> 
> ...



Slingsy, I have done this with others in Australia, and will do the same for you, as I think everyone should be able to enjoy such wonderful works of craftsmanship (plus it's just "paying it forward" or a good will gesture to my fellow man). If you order it, have it shipped to my addy, I can ship it to Oz for actual shipping cost, which will be a little (or a lot) less than what you would pay online. You can talk to several other of the CPF'ers from Oz that I have done this for, if you have any doubts about my integrity. You can ask James Miller, maelstrom, to name a few. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 28, 2012)

angelofwar said:


> Slingsy, I have done this with others in Australia, and will do the same for you, as I think everyone should be able to enjoy such wonderful works of craftsmanship (plus it's just "paying it forward" or a good will gesture to my fellow man). If you order it, have it shipped to my addy, I can ship it to Oz for actual shipping cost, which will be a little (or a lot) less than what you would pay online. You can talk to several other of the CPF'ers from Oz that I have done this for, if you have any doubts about my integrity. You can ask James Miller, maelstrom, to name a few. Shoot me a PM if interested.



That is extremely cool of you.


----------



## ganymede (Aug 30, 2012)

angelofwar said:


> Slingsy, I have done this with others in Australia, and will do the same for you, as I think everyone should be able to enjoy such wonderful works of craftsmanship (plus it's just "paying it forward" or a good will gesture to my fellow man). If you order it, have it shipped to my addy, I can ship it to Oz for actual shipping cost, which will be a little (or a lot) less than what you would pay online. You can talk to several other of the CPF'ers from Oz that I have done this for, if you have any doubts about my integrity. You can ask James Miller, maelstrom, to name a few. Shoot me a PM if interested.



AOW,

That is very kind of you!


----------



## slingsy (Aug 31, 2012)

angelofwar said:


> Slingsy, I have done this with others in Australia, and will do the same for you, as I think everyone should be able to enjoy such wonderful works of craftsmanship (plus it's just "paying it forward" or a good will gesture to my fellow man). If you order it, have it shipped to my addy, I can ship it to Oz for actual shipping cost, which will be a little (or a lot) less than what you would pay online. You can talk to several other of the CPF'ers from Oz that I have done this for, if you have any doubts about my integrity. You can ask James Miller, maelstrom, to name a few. Shoot me a PM if interested.



This is the kind of stuff that makes me love this forum so much more, I will definitely take you up on your offer AOW, I will pm you when I'm ready to buy, Do you have a preferred reputable website for Surefires that you use personally that I could purchase from?

If it isn't to much trouble on your end and the website has a few more things that are pricey and hard to find, could they be thrown in the box?
I'd be looking to get 2 z58 and 1 z68. 

Thanks again AOW and thanks to all the other great replies, Luke.


----------



## Flea Bag (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't mean to throw a spanner into the works but I'm selling a like-new M4-CB (with box, lanyard, both bulbs, batteries, manual etc...) for US$190 plus shipping. I'm also selling the M6 for US$230. I'm located in Singapore so shipping to Australia should be slightly cheaper! Just throwing it out there!


----------



## T45 (Sep 5, 2012)

Dang! Now you guys have me wanting a M4, if for nothing else than for the name alone! Hmmm, An M4 would look nice next to my M3.....


----------



## cland72 (Sep 5, 2012)

The coolest thing about the M4, IMO, is the ability to run M3T lamp assemblies on 2x17670 with zero modification. You can go back to primaries by switching out the LA for an M4 compatible model, or carry a CR123 dummy cell with you and run 3 primaries when your li-ions run dry.

It is also fairly easy to slip into your pocket and carry around the campsite with the turbo head sticking out.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 30, 2012)

My second M4 us in it's way to me.
Unfortunately i got it backward. I ceracoated a flawless new one and will have an ugly beater. 
Both cb with sw01. 

Pics to follow.

Also I'm posting because i wanted to know if i can run the MN61 off 3x IMR 16340 safely, like the MN60


----------



## beach honda (Oct 1, 2012)

Can't wait! Jealous !!!!!!1111


----------



## cland72 (Nov 1, 2012)

jamesmtl514 said:


> My second M4 us in it's way to me.
> Unfortunately i got it backward. I ceracoated a flawless new one and will have an ugly beater.
> Both cb with sw01.
> 
> ...



I think it will be overdriven on that combo, but I can tell you it works. Just not sure what kind of bulb life you could expect.

According to wquiles the optimal voltage range for the MN61 is 8.7V – 9.5V, and with 3 IMRs you're pushing 12.6v fresh off the charger.


----------



## electromage (Nov 1, 2012)

I've got an M4 with a Malkoff MD60. Better output than the MN61 and better runtime than the MN60!


----------



## DRoc (Nov 1, 2012)

jp2515 said:


> No Surefire incan collector/user (or crazed CPFer) is complete without a M3, M4 and a M6! :devil:



Well said...I own all of them and agree wholeheartedly


----------



## Echo63 (Nov 1, 2012)

DRoc said:


> Well said...I own all of them and agree wholeheartedly


I'm not an SF Collector, or a Crazy CPFer (ok maybe I am, I do have 2 Maxabeams) but I also have the M3,M4,M6 Trinity
All users, all running LF bulbs and 2x AW protected cells.

I actually like the M4 the best, it is light, fits nicely in the hand, is easily stuffed in a pocket.

The M6 is nice too though, as is the M3


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Nov 2, 2012)

jamesmtl514 said:


> My second M4 us in it's way to me.
> Unfortunately i got it backward. I ceracoated a flawless new one and will have an ugly beater.
> Both cb with sw01.
> 
> ...



I have to say that a M4CB/M3TCB with a SW01 fatty are the most beautiful Surefires ever. They both personify the "Surefire Golden Years" when LEDs were still struggling to outshine incand lights without melting. I have run the MN60 & MN61 on 6xIMR16340s in an M6 and also 3xIMR16340 in an M3. I did not blow up either of them. However running lamps designed for use with primary cells and overdriving them using rechargeables has a 50/50 risk of destroying them. A brand new P91 on 2xIMR18650 lasted less than 10 seconds when I turned it on, while other members on CPF have been using them successfully over some time. Running Surefire incand lamps on rechargeables always is a gamble.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 2, 2012)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Running Surefire incand lamps on rechargeables always is a gamble.



A gamble not worth taking. I prefer a sure thing. Why gamble with SureFire lamps? Lumens Factory makes rechargeable lamps for use in SF lights and specifically with rechargeable cells.


----------



## bstrickler (Nov 3, 2012)

Personally, I love the M4 body with the M3 head. Nice slender light, with plenty of runtime on stock bulbs if it's a bored M4 body. Too bad I sold mine


----------



## Brigadier (Nov 3, 2012)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Running Surefire incand lamps on rechargeables always is a gamble.



Really? I've been running 2 M3's on rechargeables for years. One in an MN10/17500 combo, the other a bored body with MN11/IMR18500's. No problems in years of use. The MN11/IMR18500 combo is a real pocket rocket. Great for investigating bumps in the night.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes. This is because most of Surefire's incand lamps are designed to be used only with their Surefire CR123A primaries, which will voltage sag more than Li-On rechargeables under the same load. A MN10/11 running on 3xCR123As primaries will see about 6-7v under load. However by using 2xLi-Ons, the MN10/11 will be getting 7-8v under load. This decreased voltage sag increases the brightness of the lamp by burning the filament at a higher temperature, not difficult to imagine what happens to a filament when its burning brighter than it was originally designed for right?  The likelihood of the lamp filaments instant-flashing increases in direct proportion to the margins in which the filaments are being overdriven. So if you overdrive a lamp filament by 25%, you'll also being increasing the chances of burning out the filament by 25% and/or decreasing the usable life of the filament by 25% also. 

And we haven't even started on the topic of incandescent production tolerances yet, which everyone knows by now varies by a significant margin. For example, take two "identical" P90 lamps and run them on 2xLi-Ons under identical conditions, one lamp can draw 1.5A and the other could draw 1.75A.


----------



## Paladin (Nov 4, 2012)

bstrickler said:


> Personally, I love the M4 body with the M3 head. Nice slender light, with plenty of runtime on stock bulbs if it's a bored M4 body. Too bad I sold mine



I ran an M3 head on a Leef 2x18650 body for night hikes. Loved the throw, form, and overall utility, but _the MN11 lamp did not live long. It didn't just flash, it exploded and glass fragments had to be removed with compressed air.
_
Paladin


----------

